# Possible Casue For Shifting Issue?



## BrianMac (May 15, 2013)

I have a 2013 ECO with about 2500 miles on it. I have always thought the shifting was weird. What could possibly cause sometimes when I shift into a gear(mostly 3rd) I feel some sort of resistance? Almost like I am pushing through something to get into gear. I have already replaced the fluid with Amsoil Syncromesh about 1K miles ago. thanks


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi Brian

Sorry that you are experiencing this issue. You are still under your Bumper to Bumper warranty. I recommend that you take your vehicle in to the dealership and have the service adviser test drive it to see if they can experience what you are explaining. You can also request to ride along with him so you can demonstrate or point out the concern you are experiencing when it happens. Please let me know if you have any questions or need my assistance.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

